# NatGeo: Hell On The Highway



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh.... I'm watching Hell On The Highway partially because the locale, I-80 near Donner Pass, is a familiar stretch of highway. I've lost count on how many times I've been up and down this stretch to Reno. I'm expected see how hyped up the danger is on this road. However, it appears to be taking place on some of the side highways as well.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I have watched two episodes so far and enjoy it, although is is a bit over hyped with drama. I make the drive 15-25 a year so I enjoy the shots and all the well known spots. It is amazing all the commerace (trucks) that goes through Donner Pass everyday. I am glad the story is being told, just wish it also included CalTrans, CHP, and local FD in the stories. 

I feel sorry for Running Bear tow who was one of the centerpiece tow companies featured. AAA put them out of business after they consolidated tow contractors. Having used them twice they were always nice and professional. I know there were a few other tow companies in the area that didn't participate in the show.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I only found one news story regarding Running Bear: Fuel dumped on highway during reality TV show results in convictions


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I only found one news story regarding Running Bear: Fuel dumped on highway during reality TV show results in convictions


I only started watching the show last week and managed to catch 3 programs so far, it seems that the show's producers are giving Running Bear Towing a good light albeit not a lot of hope of surviving the season. The news articule does shed some light as why RBT is having a whole lot of problems with their trucks (lack of funds; funds that where used to pay off fines). If I was one of RBT's crew I would be looking for a new employer real quick while I was still in one piece. Operatin a tow vechile in the condition that is shown on the program this past Wed (1/2/13) it's amazing the no one has been injured.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Did anyone watch last nights episode? Judging from what was presented, this looks like something to present on how NOT to handle employee relations.


----------

